# rats is my crawl space and in my attic



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

this old house said:


> how do i go about getting rid of rats. first we thought it was squirrels becouse we found black walnuts everywhere. and see them outside. we have a walnut tree in the back yard. bust i have yet to see one. but i here them clawing all the time and the crawl space smells real bad . ive just set traps a couple days ago and nothing as yet.any suggestions befor a get a pest inspector.thanks


Did you pick up all of the walnuts and put a trap there???


----------



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

I'de say squirrels!


----------



## winkydink (Nov 9, 2006)

*Solution*

Buy em a bus ticket to New Jersey.
Once there they'll run for office and of course win and stay.


wink

:euro:


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

Where are you?? My mom had citrus rats in her attic in Florida but I'm not sure they would have walnuts in florida. I don't think you would have squirrels in the crawler. Squirrels will chew your romex wire so you might not want to wait too long. 

Whatever they are you need to find out where they come in. My squirrels chew a new hole into the attic every year around nesting time. I usually just go up and chase them out with a stick and then put a piece of metal over the hole. I sprinkle a little flour and leave a few peanuts on the running boards so I can check once in awhile but I'm usually good until next nesting season. 



> Buy em a bus ticket to New Jersey.
> Once there they'll run for office and of course win and stay.


:laughing: :laughing: I think that is everywhere..


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

The general rule of thumb is
If you hear them in the day they are squirrels if you hear them at night they are rats

Trapping and sealing is the only way to rid yourself of the problem

One unorthodox method) borrowing from an old now probably outlawed method) is to set off Raid fumigators under the house before you seal it up to drive out anything that may still be there.

If done right and very carefully it works well


----------

